# i got a porkiepine puffer,huma trigger and a zebra eel



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

ALLS I HEAR IS SOMETHING ABOUT LETTING TOXINS IN THE WATER AND THE HOLE TANKS DEAD....BUT I SEE THEM EVERY WERE


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't think that a Cowfish would go well with your other fishes--stress causes the release of that toxin and then your whole tank is at risk.


----------



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

ya thats what i hear and my trigger is always pissed. that fish is why i started in the first place. owell

what else is their that woud work and is different


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Tank size? But...I would guess that without a huge tank, you shouldn't add anything.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

WATZ UZ TALKINZ ABOUTS?


----------



## ripper3 (Feb 4, 2007)

its 60 but im upgradeing within the week and their all 1 to 1.5 inches (eel is 6')

its 60 but im upgradeing within the week and their all 1 to 1.5 inches (eel is 6')


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

as chili mentioned...before you add anything else...how large is your tank? cowfish are easily stressed by fast moving fish or aggressive fish such as triggers...they need a peaceful enviroment to thrive properly..


----------

